# VW Transporter One Step Correction & Detail



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Well me and Scrim-1- had a bit of a marathon task on Sunday, a VW transporter in for wash, decon and paint correction

Due to the time the van was available and the sheer size of the thing, a one step was the only option, so queue the pictures

The van was in a right old state, dirty, grimey and covered in swirls and marrs


































































Monster Bird ****!










Beast of a scratch on the bonnet










Firstly the wheels were given a liberal spray of AS Red 7 and left to dwell. This did a superb job and the wheels came up staggeringly well considering


























Wheels were then washed out with an assortment of brushes and wheel woolies before being PW off


















All the problem areas were treated with AS G101 @ 1:10 and the trims were given a scrub and a brush


















And then PW off










A thick coating of Fireball Korea Snowfoam was then applied by a lance, and we played with some slowmo videos too :lol:


























No idea how to get these to display inline in the forum, but here they are:

Fireball Snowfoam Slowmo 1

Fireball Snowfoam Slowmo 2

Fireball Snowfoam Slowmo 3

After that the van was washed with the 2BM using Gyeon Bathe, and then clayed with clay mitts. No point in wasting good fallout remover on something this size!

After drying off we could finally inspect the damage!

It was extremely hard to capture on camera given the lighting conditions, but where there were scratches and scuffs, the owner had tried to T-cut!  them out with what looked like sandpaper, making horrendous marks about the size of a saucer all around the small scratch!










General swirls and marrs


























Dull lifeless paint


















We experimented with quite alot of polish and pad combos to try and get the maximum out of our time (and money!)

With one step correction you will never remove all of the defects, but you can certainly make a massive improvement to the overall look of the car

We settled on Sonax Ex 04-06 for the bulk of the flat panel work on an orange hex with a 21mm throw DA, and then a combo of Rupes 15 / Das 6 pro for the tighter areas.










Tape line on the bonnet


















Massive improvement










The whole van was machined, taking 5 hours in total!!
There was a particularly bad RDS on the back, with loads of T cut lines around it

You can make out the RDS to the top of this pic










And now with the T cut gone, RDS dead centre, looking much better










And those swirls gone from before, bloody sun kept coming in and out


















After the machining was finally done, a coat of AF ultra glaze was applied to try and hide what wasn't able to be corrected out.

After that a coat of BH Double Speed wax was applied, and then buffed off










Tyres dressed with Gyeon Tyre, nice 50/50










Sills dressed with CG Silk Shine, they look quite nice now










Trims dressed with AF Revive










Glass was cleaned with Gtech G6 & a mint merkin, and then we were done!
Queue the after shots!


















































Not bad for a one stepper









































And BH DS beads good too!










Thanks for reading!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Great job there lads, I did my camper last summer a T5 **** me two full days so you did well to knock it off in a day. :thumb: Is VW paint just as hard on their vans, mine was single stage paint.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Hufty said:


> Great job there lads, I did my camper last summer a T5 **** me two full days so you did well to knock it off in a day. :thumb: Is VW paint just as hard on their vans, mine was single stage paint.


Cheers mate, it was a beast! Naah it wasnt too hard tbh, on the hard side for sure, but not ridiculous. This one had a clear coat to it, once finished up the colour was actually quite nice


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Great turn around on this. Can see the difference made to it.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Bootiful, big job and nice colour


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice work and love the colour :thumb:


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

which 21mm throw machine did you use?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

scuba-phil said:


> which 21mm throw machine did you use?


It was the Clas ohlson cocraft 21mm jobby

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rae1001 (Aug 6, 2013)

What a difference! Amazing work there


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheers Rae.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Very nice, looks great


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

top job done there and love the reflections you have got


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

I was eating my cornflakes when i saw the bird splat lol put me right off.
Love these vans great work.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

great job


----------



## forge197 (Apr 16, 2006)

Great job, we had a lwb t5 camper that I detailed.... just the once hard work, nice turnaround from the before pics


----------

